# Pepper's Ghost help needed



## Scarecrow

Hello all,

This year in my yard haunt I want to build a shed that will have a Pepper's Ghost illusion of a man hanging himself. I want to use a pepper's ghost instead of a hangman prop because I want it to look more like you are seeing a vision of a ghost rather than a person. I think it would be much more unsettling to see a transparent ghostly figure step onto a stool and hang himself. It also goes with my back story. I have read a little about Pepper's Ghost but most use an actor I would like to use a video in mine since so no actor is needed

My big question is do I need to use a projector to create a life size image like this or will a tv or computer monitor work. also I would like to run the video through my computer or preferably a cheap DVD player. If a projector is the answer can anyone turn me onto a low cost projector that would do the trick. any other info on doing a Pepper's Ghost like this would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## Frankie-s Girl

I'm by no means an expert, but most likely you will need a projector as there isn't a way for the computer or tv screen to project the image larger than it appears on the screen.

The problem with the pepper's ghost illusion is that it works off of reflection - so even with a projector, you're going to be taking an projected image made of light and try to make it reflect correctly in the glass/plexi... Maybe if you had a thin film on the surface to "catch" the projected image? (you know how windows turn reflective when the exterior is dark? Something like a mirror film and lights on a low dimmer behind the glass so the projection is still able to be seen, but the background shows through?)

None of the pepper's ghosts I've seen involve projection - they are all either live actors or props, and it does depend on the lighting for the right effect and I'm not sure a pure projection will work for a real pepper's ghost.

Hopefully someone on here with more expertise will answer.


----------



## Dr Morbius

Shining a projected image directly on the glass will NOT work. The image will pass through and reflect on the wall behind the glass. Even if you use a semi transparent film, some of the image will still be seen on the wall...or bushes, or whatever else is behind the glass that makes up the scene. What WILL work is if you project the image onto a white screen out of site, but angled 45 degrees like a TV or actor would be. the glass will reflect the image from the screen. You will need to experiment where to place the projector, but that shouldn;t be an issue as it's reletively small.


----------



## Aquayne

you can use perspective to your advantage. If you use a small window a tv screen will work but it will take some serious stageing. The set behind the image must be lined up right.


----------



## Scarecrow

Thank you for the insight. It looks like I will try using a projector projecting the image onto a screen out of view as suggested by Dr M

I think I will look for a projector first and try and stage it in my shop to see just how much room it will require.

any ideals on what type of projector I should be looking for?

thanks again


----------



## specter

Let me step in here- 
if you project onto a WHITE screen, you'll pickup the image of the WHITE screen in the glass. You don't want this. You want to project onto a BLACK SCRIM. The scrim will disappear in the glass because it's black. I am doing a projected PG this year as well...


----------



## BoysinBoo

Papa Boo and I used the Big Scream TV Heads as a peppers ghost inside a mausoleum. We used a 40" TV, lying on its back. We pointed it up at plexiglass that was angled. The result was very cool, but the image still looked a little small for our taste. If you want it to look life sized, I suggest mounting a projector inside the roof, pointed straight down, then angle the plexi from the rear-top of the "shed" to the front-bottom. 

Remember if you use a TV or monitor, the image will get smaller the further you are away, but it gets harder to hide the edges of the TV from the viewer if it is too close.


----------



## frstvamp1r

Scarecrow, 
There IS another way to use your monitor or a tv as a "projector" for what you are using it for. From what I have read and heard about, what you do is build a cardboard box around your tv or monitor, then use a magnifying film that you get from Office Depot at the end, it then "projects" your image and magnifies it. But from what I have read also, your room has to be totally dark, your image as bright as you can get it, and even then it is a hit or a miss, but it is another way of doing what you want without the use of a digital projector.


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

*Mini-LED Projector for $149*

Here is an option for a projector...

http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?in...l-_-daily_html-_-16apr09_REDCAM-_-REDCAMBBuys

One of the fellow haunters in our CalHauntS group recently bought one. I've sent him a message to see what he thinks of it.

Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

*Ghost in the Window - YouTube video*

Here's one of my favorite pepper's ghost displays that I found on YouTube...






Dr. Frankenscream


----------



## kprimm

Wow! that is awesome. That is one of the best i have seen.


----------



## Bone To Pick

I'll be interested to hear more about the projection results. I'm planning to try a Pepper's Ghost soon, but I think I'll start small. Good luck!!


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

Here's one way to set up your hangman inside a shed...






This company, Musion, has developed a thin film (rather than glass or plexi) to reflect the projected image to the audience.


----------



## Scarecrow

Thank you for all the info Dr F. I am sorry for the late reply I have been out of service for nearly 2 weeks but am up and running again. The videos were great the second one could be the way to go for the shed. Thanks again


----------



## Bone To Pick

Yes, thanks for the videos, Dr F. By chance has anyone on this forum done any investigating into or experimentation with reflective gauzes, films or screens as opposed to glass and plexi for a PG effect?


----------



## Dr Morbius

I did use some shrink film for windows. Just attach the film to a frame and use a blow dryer to shrink the film tight. Works good with right lighting. You can get it at hardware stores cheap.


----------



## Bone To Pick

Wow, shrink film didn't even occur to me, Morbius. Great suggestion! I might try a few experiments this summer with different materials.


----------



## VooDoo Von Shrunkenhead

Dr Frankenscream said:


> Here's one of my favorite pepper's ghost displays that I found on YouTube...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dr. Frankenscream


That video is incredible. What an awesome effect. My favorite part at aboput 21 seconds in you see someone standing at what looks to be the refrigderator.


----------



## The Archivist

absolutely wonderful! I wonder if this could be adapted to a scene used at the haunt I volunteer at. People ride by on miniature trains about 5 feet away from an skeleton playing a pump organ. The scene also has its own lighting. Hmm...


----------



## Dr Frankenscream

*Mini LED Projector Feedback*

Here is the review of the mini LED projector I mentioned above from a fellow member of CalHauntS (California Haunters Society)...

OK. So, I had a chance to play around with the Mini LED Projector this weekend. (http://www.geeks.com/details.asp?invtid=MINIAV-LED-PROJ&cpc=SCH)

I have to say I was somewhat impressed with its performance. Don't get me wrong, however, this is not something you want to rush out and purchase to replace your HDTV. But, for what it is I think it could have some fun/usable Halloween applications. It's very small (about 7"x4.5"x2.25") and lightweight. It's got a pair of built-in speakers, but they are complete crap. They have almost no volume - not a surprise. So, unless you plan to use it in a very quiet environment, I wouldn't bother with the speakers. It's also got a DC-Out port (why, I don't know) which I guess you can use to pass along the 9v DC.

First, it's pretty weak as far as its effectiveness in bright to moderately bright environments. Given its compact size, price, and use of LEDs for a lamp, I am not surprised by this at all. I tried projecting both still images and movies. And, the source was a computer with an RCA out port. BTW, the unit only accepts RCA in. I used it inside in the middle of the day with the curtains drawn. Some sunlight was still getting though. The image was visible, but somewhat washed out. I imagine that in bright sunlight it would be useless. But, I tried it at night with no lights on and it looked pretty good for what it is (again, not a replacement for your HDTV).

Second, the screen size is approximately 1/2 the distance between the projector and the surface you're projecting onto. I tried it at 4 ft. and 6 ft. and got screens about 24 in. and 36 in. diag. respectively. If you plan to purchase/use it, I wouldn't go much beyond 6 ft. The picture begins to get really pixelated. At 6 ft., the image already looks like you're projecting through a window screen. But, I'm sure if you use an image of a ghost/ghoul and blur it a bit, it'll look great.


----------



## GOT

Keep in mind that the best part of a Pepper's ghost is that it is 3D. If you project an image, that image will be 2D. That is ok if the audience is far away, but if they come close, the illusion will break down.


----------



## corpseguy

i was contacted by a haunt recently to product some 3d effect. Musion ( based in the uk) have foil ( minium) of 4 by 6 meters..

now the fun part.

onces it set up it apparently can't be taken down due to its set up. they install the foil as well. the cost is more aimed towards industry and large events. a months rental is basicly a small mortage.

However i have a contact in europe and we're currently working on a portable version.
hoping to have more info on that for everyone soon


----------



## hanzebrizzle33

How does he create that. Is it a monitor with a magnifing strip??


----------



## MBrennan

The video of the ghost playing the piano is AMAZING!

I have an old upright player piano that looks just like the one in video. HMMM.

I'm wondering about the setup of that PG. Does anyone know how/where they projected the image from to get the proportions correct?

I think it would be cool to see the piano keys moving and having the ghost fade in and out.


----------



## BrotherMysterio

Frankie-s Girl said:


> I'm by no means an expert, but most likely you will need a projector as there isn't a way for the computer or tv screen to project the image larger than it appears on the screen.


Actually, I think you can project _thru_ an LCD computer monitor or tv screen.

MAKE Magazine had a hack where you had a portable movie house on the back of a bike, that you then, using a projector bulb, projected the image that appears in the crystals out onto a white bed sheet tied up out in your backyard, that used that principle.

It's not the crystals that illuminate the image they create, but a light source behind it. The movie projector bulb simply supplies a brighter light source that is focused onto the sheet using other projector elements in edition to the hacked computer monitor.

I was thinking of using that concept myself. Perhaps that could be applied here . . . (as I go off to read the rest of the thread to see if someone already suggested this . . . LOL).


----------

